# Quantity Surveyor (PQS) careers in Canada



## Carolyn88 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hello All,

I am currently looking at opportunities in Canada for professional Quantity Surveyors. 

I have been working in the UK as a PQS for nearly 9years (five of those whilst I completed my degree). Hoping to sit my final assessment for membership of RICS next spring (2017).

If anyone can please help on best places and companies to look at for PQS jobs this would be much appreciated. From what I have seen there are lots of jobs with Contractors/estimating unfortunately I have never worked for a Contractor so do not have this direct experience on that side of the fence! 

Also some guidance on whether the role of the PQS is similar in Canada as it is in the UK would be much appreciated! I also have Project management experience through Employers Agent appointments which could link in?! 

Also open to general guidance on the whole moving/living/working in Canada. 

Many Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You are working in construction? Maybe this can give your more insight:
Quick Search - Results

Canadian Institute of Quantity Surveyors:
Home


----------

